# .223 or .22-250



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i really liked the 22-250 i shot.

i was going to get one until i saw the bullet prices.ukey:


im going to use my shotgun for yotes now. alot cheaper.


but if i was rich i would have a savage 22-250


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

.223 all the way. They are usually lighter guns, ammo is cheaper, and does less damage to pelts. 

And IMO, the .223 is a flatter shooting round.

what brand are you looking at?


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Go .223 Ammo is WAY cheaper !!!!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

well if your open to new calibers I suggest .204 im with the other guys, 223 ammo is cheap and its a good gun. But with a .204 It is fast, will fly better through the wind than a 223 and using less powder. Ammo might be a little bit more expensive with a 204,but not much. That would be my number one choice for a yote gun.
-Kevin


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would go with a .204 223 ammo is very hard to get these days and 22-250 is kinda spendy. My grampa has a .204 savage and he shoots dime size groups at 250-300 yards.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would go with a 223 out of them. I have a 223 savage stevens shoots great. But I also have a 243 savage that shoots just as well. But all in all The 30-3-78 weatherby mag or the 257 weatherby mag are my favorite guns we own=].


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd go .223. However, a .17 would also be great. If you take your time and look for sales at cabelas, gander mt, ect you can find one for a bargain under $450.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

I love my Ruger MKII in 22-250. It was the first centerfire that I bought. I've killed lots of deer, yotes, and several foxes with it. Its a tack driver. Ammo price isnt really a big deal for me because I dont shoot it that often. I put a few rounds through it every couple of months to make sure its still zero'd. Other than that you just need one round to put down a coyote, deer, or fox. I've really been satisfied with my 22-250.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

22-250..

wat kinda action you want?

SIngle shot

bolt action 

semi auto?


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i had my eye on a used savage .223 bolt action but i just wanted someone opinion


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

Depends on how far you are going to shoot? 100-400yrds a .223 is fine. From 400-500 the 22.250 is going to keep hitting hard. On the savage, I have owned several of them and for the money you can't beat them. The new ones with the Accu-Trigger smoke anything in its class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

308 or 30 06 it drops them in thier tracks with a 180 grian bullet. be there done that. but 223 would be good


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a couple things to think about. You mentioned prarie dogs, I don't have any experience shooting them (too far east) but I have heard stories of guys running thousands of rounds through a gun shooting PD's. The 22-250 and 204 ruger are both overbore cartridges that are hard on a barrel especially if shot hot. The life expectancy of a 22-250 barrel is probably 2,000-4,000 rounds depending on the load. A 223 will typically shoot over 10,000 rounds before you see accuracy degredation. I have all 3 of the calibers you mentioned and its a whole lot cheaper to shoot the 223 (especially if you don't reload) and the greater life expectancy of the barrel the 223 is much more economical and will do what you are looking to do no problem. If you do buy the savage you can get a replacement barrel for about $100 and they are very simple to rebarrel yourself. If you found a deal on a savage in 223 go for it.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

you can also just shoot them with a .22 mag


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Top Dog Rick said:


> Go .223 Ammo is WAY cheaper !!!!!!


What ever its like 1$ a round now


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

camofreak said:


> What ever its like 1$ a round now


whateever the price is its still cheaper than a 22-250 round


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks you've been a big help, i think im going with the .223.
come and check out some of my pics of me and my dad


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

camofreak said:


> What ever its like 1$ a round now


It wasn't that long ago, I could buy a box for $4.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Savage model 12 in 22-250. Get yourself a Lee Loader for the 250. They are $20.00, just sucks loading them that way. Its alot cheaper than buying a press and dies and really saves some cash when you start shootin at varmits.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

The .223 will be good, probably the overall cheapest and will last the longest. What make and model are you getting?


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i found a used savage predator 10 .223 at gander mt for $440


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

I prefer the 22-250 but ammo price doesnt really matter to me because i load my own. but to somebody that doesnt have a press and dies the .223 would be more resonable since you can get military surplus ammo dirt cheap. as for barrel wear on the 250, ive put over 8000 rounds thru a ruger 77 with a standard barrel and had no troubles. But the .223 short mag is notorious for burning barrels since its pushing about 5 to 600 fps mored than the 22-250 with factory loads. and another plus for the 250 is it has enough ke in most states to be legal for deer and antelope. I would get the 22-250 but the 223 sounds more logical for the uses you have stated.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

if i were you I would get a 17. I have one and i love it. I would also recomend a 7mm-08. They are also fun for shooting at jugs.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

for somethin cheap that will reach out there a 17 hmr i love them and they reach forever and they are accurate


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

For ground hogs and coyotes, I would have to say the 223, but if your talking really far distances for both, I would go with the 22-250, my grandfather and some of our relatives in ohio have some for coyote hunting. For varmits they use a .410 and a .22


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Get a Rossi .223


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I had both .223 and a 22-250......both are nice calibers but, I ended up selling the 22-250 due to the ease of buying .223 rounds and the price. 

Heck for the price I sold the 22-250, I got over 5000 rounds for the .223


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

try a .243


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have ben around both calibers my whole life. The last 2 years i got to go priaire dog huntin. i have found out that the .223 is a lot cheaper to feed and it doesent get as hot. A 22-250 has a lot more "pop" when shooting praire dogs, but it is about 6 cents more expensive per round and the gun gets verry hot verry fast. The .223 at 5oo yards just runs out of fuel. one of our buddies shot a 584 yard dog and when we were searching for him we found a .223 bullet laying there on top of a mound with a slight mushroom effect.
With the 250 you dont have near the troubles with drop.
And if i might make a sugestion. 

*Buy a savage*


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ktyre said:


> 308 or 30 06 it drops them in thier tracks with a 180 grian bullet. be there done that. but 223 would be good


With the Nozler V-Max, they are hard to beat for a nice "pop" efect on a praire dog

We also have a buddy with a .308 DPMS...
He shoots praire dogs...
He also cant afford to shoot many...

He now has a savage .223


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I would snag a .223 or if you really go all out get a DPMS ha.


----------

